
Fueling Obesity Epidemic? Artificially Sweetened Drinks, Long‐Term Weight Gain - mnm1
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1038/oby.2008.284
======
xvilka
There is a nice resource about sugar dangers - SugarScience[1]. They provide a
good overview of a various aspects and current research.

[1] [https://sugarscience.ucsf.edu/latest-sugarscience-
research.h...](https://sugarscience.ucsf.edu/latest-sugarscience-
research.html)

